# bad aggression problem!!!



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

some friends of mine came into town and i was showin them some videos and pics i had on my cell of my pups and they said they would love to see them. so i brought karma yesterday and everything went fine but tonight i brought snoop and thats when the problems started. he was barkin, grawling, making some other weird noises, his hair was stand up and he was even showin his teeth!!! THIS IS NOT LIKE HIM AT ALL!!!!! i dont know why he acted like this at all. he wasnt pullin me or trin to get at them he was just standin right next to me and actin like that. i would make him sit and calm down but as soon as my friend moved he would get up and start again. i just went home i didnt want anything to happen. as i was walkin home my bf called and i told him what happened and he said the he was just being protective of me because i was by myself and some strange guy comes walkin up to me at night. i guess thats a good thing but on the other hand its not good at all that he acted that agressively towards a person. now it kind of worries me ive never ever seen him act like that towards any one in my life but now that he has....it makes me think twice. it was like he wasnt even my buddy snoop if any of yall have any ideas or you have been through the samething please post up i would love to know what i need to do to make sure my worst nightmare never come true snoop biting someone


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

sounds as if your dog is of the nervous and fearfull type,hackles standing up and teeth baring as well as growling are all threat displays,in my opinion any sign of hair standing on end and teeth showing is atypical for a apbt and a bad sign.id say some real tranning would be a option,and if it still occurs euthinasia would be my next step.....jmo.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I wouldn't consider that behavior to be aggression so much as it was probably more a protective behavior. Sounds to me like he was more intent on warning than biting. Hey, at least you know you can count on him!LOL


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

I am with Cane on this one; people often confuse fearful behavior with being protective. This is a serious issue, as it can escalate into true human aggression. 

How old is Snoop, and have you ever done any formal training with him? At this point, I suggest finding the aid of a qualified behaviorist. If you are located in the Tampa area, I can make some recommendations.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I am afraid the previous two post are true and leave little to say. I would be carefull of this as if left unattended could results in disasterous consequences.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

yeah i live in pinellas park/st. pete.... and hes 3yrs ....no he has never had nay trainnin he never really needed it honestly hes has been a perfect dog hes never done anythin thign wrong always does what i tell him, if i tell him to sit he sits and doesnt move until i say and hes never shown aggression ever hes always waggin his tail and lickin everyone thats why this is such a big suprise to me


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Really, you guys think it's that serious? I agree that the hair and the snarling are atypical but in all reality we don't know what the guy's behavior was like. The dog may have noticed something that he didn't trust. She said that it was the first incident in three years.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Really, you guys think it's that serious? I agree that the hair and the snarling are atypical but in all reality we don't know what the guy's behavior was like. The dog may have noticed something that he didn't trust. She said that it was the first incident in three years.


Behavioral issues often do not arise until the dog has reached maturity, between 2 and 3 years of age.

The problem is that this can escalate if it is not taken care of early; I have dealt with similar behavior, and it is best to tackle it right away. Also, I would just like to ad that while sound advice can be offered over the internet, it is best to take everything with a grain of salt. None of us have any direct experience with Snoop nor your friends. Could this be a simple issue of a startled dog over-reacting? Certainly. But I believe that, to be safe, a pit bull-experienced behaviorist should evaluate the situation.

Blondie, is Tampa or Lutz to far of a drive for you? I know of a few good trainers/behaviorists in those areas.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Really, you guys think it's that serious? I agree that the hair and the snarling are atypical but in all reality we don't know what the guy's behavior was like. The dog may have noticed something that he didn't trust. She said that it was the first incident in three years.


it dosent matter,the apbt was bred to show no threat displays so one that does is definetly showing the clear signs of a cur[man biter],a warning bark is diffrent in my opinion,but all those other signs are a clear indicaton of a fearful dog not a confident one,especialy the hackles on end and teeth baring all tactics used to avoid confrintation rather than engage in it......


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

tampa... no its like 45mins but on another note snoop would have not acted like that is my bf was with me hes the one that raised him i came along two years later.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

cane76 said:


> sounds as if your dog is of the nervous and fearfull type,hackles standing up and teeth baring as well as growling are all threat displays,in my opinion any sign of hair standing on end and teeth showing is atypical for a apbt and a bad sign.id say some real tranning would be a option,and if it still occurs euthinasia would be my next step.....jmo.


are you serious!!!! euthinasia!!!! why in the hell would i do that i wouldnt even put him down if he did bite someone i would just move. and plus he wouldnt really bite anyone anyways...


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

blondie03044 said:


> are you serious!!!! euthinasia!!!! why in the hell would i do that i wouldnt even put him down if he did bite someone i would just move. and plus he wouldnt bite anyone anyways...


That is an entirely different subject. (Especially concerning the irony with your user title)

However, blondie, I reccomend giving http://www.courteouscanine.com a call. They are located in Lutz, but they are pit bull experienced and do in-home consultations.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

cane76 said:


> it dosent matter,the apbt was bred to show no threat displays so one that does is definetly showing the clear signs of a cur[man biter],a warning bark is diffrent in my opinion,but all those other signs are a clear indicaton of a fearful dog not a confident one,especialy the hackles on end and teeth baring all tactics used to avoid confrintation rather than engage in it......


Yeah, you are right. I think I mistook the fact that he did not engage as being the true picture of his temperment.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

yeah but i cant believe any apbt owner would say that or any dog owner at that matter. and i dont know what you mean buy (Especially concerning the irony with your user title)....?


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

blondie03044 said:


> yeah but i cant believe any apbt owner would say that or any dog owner at that matter. and i dont know what you mean buy (Especially concerning the irony with your user title)....?


Generally speaking, many APBT owners (myself included) believe that truly human aggressive or unsound dogs should be humanely euthanized.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

ummm ok i guess, w/e tho everyone has there own opinions but i can speak for a lot of apbts that they would die for there dogs and puttin them down would never even come into their head no matter what happened. if i haad a kid and he got into a fight i wouldnt put him down.... its the samethin to me


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

GSDBulldog said:


> Generally speaking, many APBT owners (myself included) believe that truly human aggressive or unsound dogs should be humanely euthanized.


How do you guys feel about an APBT who would become HA in an actual warranted protection situation?


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> How do you guys feel about an APBT who would become HA in an actual warranted protection situation?


Kudos to the dog for being a good dog :thumbsup:

There is a difference between a dog defending it's owner and a dog displaying aggressive behavior in a situation that does not warrant it.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree. If you came to my house to beat me up my dog would probably jump in without hesitation but if an innocent dog came walking by at the same time I would be on my own. LOLupruns:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> How do you guys feel about an APBT who would become HA in an actual warranted protection situation?


there is a clear diffrence as gsdbulldog has mentioned between a dog defending its territory and a fearfull or overly nervous fear biter,the majority of dog bites come from fearfull and nervous biters rather than confident protection dogs,a pp dog usualy has been selected from generations of sound dogs with working temperments that can disipher friend from foe unlike a junkyard dog thats just thrown into a yard and allowed to display threats to all that pass by or just intimidate on apperance alone,the dog mentioned in this post is niether of these types and sounds like a uncertain dog lacking confidence,not your ideal apbt in my opinion.......


----------



## Slim (Mar 13, 2007)

I wouldn't look into very much, I had 2 pits a male and a female. I was keeping the female for a friend. I came back to visit and had both dogs. Well his sister had a couple of thugs that came over, you could tell that the dogs were pretty upset. They were very aggressive with them. I was sitting there waiting to have to do something because of this. I knew something was wrong. This idiot starts pulling his shirt up with a gun showing saying if that dog doesn't stop I'm gonna shoot it. That was the end, he was gone pretty quick after that. But the Dog knew something was wrong.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> i can speak for a lot of apbts that they would die for there dogs and puttin them down would never even come into their head no matter what happened. if i haad a kid and he got into a fight i wouldnt put him down.... its the samethin to me


Please dont get too offended but its comments like this that really bug me.

First, why would you NOT put down a APBT that is HUMAN AGGRESSIVE???? Its not natural, a huge liability and bad for the breed??? If ANY of my dogs showed HA I would put them down in a heart beat.

Second, I have kids, its NOT THE SAME. Humans and dogs are not on the same level. You touch my kids I will not hesitate to put you six feet under, you touch my dogs Ill see you in court! 
A dog that is HA SHOULD BE PUT DOWN!! You think its not fair? What about the person that the dog unjustly attacks, was that fair when you could have prevented it? You risk scarring someone for life, wheather physically or mentally, just to not do the responsible thing because you are either to sensitive or selfish. I would be HIGHLY irrate if a dog attacked me or my family and the family that owned it knew of the dogs HA before hand. I would make it my goal to sue them for EVERY last cent they ever thought of owning!

Now please understand I am not saying this is the case with your dog at all. What happened with your dog could have been a single instance, it could have been something he picked up on, it could have been protection. What I was saying above was merely refering to the comment of never putting a dog down no matter what. Im definitely not saying that you should have your dog put down. I would however monitor your dog as you have been made aware of this aggression posibility.


----------



## napsndreds (Sep 24, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> Please dont get too offended but its comments like this that really bug me.
> 
> First, why would you NOT put down a APBT that is HUMAN AGGRESSIVE???? Its not natural, a huge liability and bad for the breed??? If ANY of my dogs showed HA I would put them down in a heart beat.
> 
> ...


well put. your right, its the responsible thing to do.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

That is the responsible course of action when dealing with an outright HA APBT. There is too great of a potential for liability and more bad publicity like OFK said. If not for your own personal protection from the liability, at least for the love of the APBT and its image. Blondie, I would just take GSD's advice and get a professional opinion on the matter. Maybe it was an isolated incident, maybe it's just the start of something worse to come. I've read a lot of good points here especially Cane's point about the threats. It's not typical of an APBT to bluff in any situation. I don't think anybody is recommending that you put him down (at this point) but there is a lot of other sound advice.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey what is it on this site. I had the same trouble with Chalice a few weeks ago and when I said I didn't want to have to put her down I had a least one person tell me I shouldn't jump to this conclusion. I should work with her. I'm working with her but if she continues to act up around strangers I will put her down. I will not risk anyone getting hurt just because I love my dog.


----------



## Nation (Sep 27, 2006)

HA dogs should be put down immediately........... not saying thats the case with your pet but lets say its not a friend of yours it attacks lets say by some off chance it was a child...................

I hope all goes well and this is not the case with your pet but would take GSD's advice and nip this in the butt.

I think people forget that at the end of the day even though you may consider your pet a part of the family it is a dog......And you assumed full responsibility of that animal when you took it in your home that includes putting it down if it is a danger to other Humans.


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

im still in shock how cane said blondies dog is a cur cause he showed human agression and apbt were breed to never show aggression. maybe i read the post wrong.

Originally Posted by cane76
it dosent matter,the apbt was bred to show no threat displays so one that does is definetly showing the clear signs of a cur[man biter],a warning bark is diffrent in my opinion,but all those other signs are a clear indicaton of a fearful dog not a confident one,especialy the hackles on end and teeth baring all tactics used to avoid confrintation rather than engage in it......


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Figgy1682 said:


> im still in shock how cane said blondies dog is a cur cause he showed human agression and apbt were breed to never show aggression. maybe i read the post wrong.
> 
> Originally Posted by cane76
> it dosent matter,the apbt was bred to show no threat displays so one that does is definetly showing the clear signs of a cur[man biter],a warning bark is diffrent in my opinion,but all those other signs are a clear indicaton of a fearful dog not a confident one,especialy the hackles on end and teeth baring all tactics used to avoid confrintation rather than engage in it......


American pit bull terriers are to _*never*_ display unwarranted aggression towards humans. Granted, while there have been famous pit dogs of the past with questionable temperaments, *no responsible breeder will ever breed a dog with an unsound temperament.* This includes both overly aggressive dogs and those with fearful temperaments.

I believe Cane called her dog a "cur" as he believes that the dog was displaying fear aggression and is lacking the soundness and confidence associated with a proper pit bull temperament. The term "cur" has other meanings outside of the dog pit, the most common one being:

"A dog considered to be inferior or undesirable; a mongrel."
"	a mongrel dog, esp. a worthless or unfriendly one."

It can also refer to a cowardly person.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

blondie03044 said:


> are you serious!!!! euthinasia!!!! why in the hell would i do that i wouldnt even put him down if he did bite someone i would just move. and plus he wouldnt really bite anyone anyways...


You really wouldn't put a dog down if you knew it could seriously hurt someone? Not that it's the case in this situation, but what if it was? What if you had a highly aggressive dog on your hands and it mauled a child. Because of that incident, BSL could be put in effect in your area. All of your dogs would be euthanized along with any other bully breed living in your area. So then, because you didn't have the heart to give up this one dog, you've scarred a child, and doomed all of the innocent dogs in your vicinity. It could happen. Almost anytime there is a mauling, you hear the owner saying "I never saw this coming." This is often just a rouse to deal with their own guilt and blame the animal to avoid criminal prosecution. Ask others close to the owner of the dog, and there is almost always warning signs leading up to the event. The owner just refused to do anything about it.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Figgy1682 said:


> im still in shock how cane said blondies dog is a cur cause he showed human agression and apbt were breed to never show aggression. maybe i read the post wrong.
> 
> Originally Posted by cane76
> it dosent matter,the apbt was bred to show no threat displays so one that does is definetly showing the clear signs of a cur[man biter],a warning bark is diffrent in my opinion,but all those other signs are a clear indicaton of a fearful dog not a confident one,especialy the hackles on end and teeth baring all tactics used to avoid confrintation rather than engage in it......


RAISED HAIR ON THE BACK OF A DOG AND TEETH BARING ARE SIGNS OF A MAN BITING CUR,A FEAR BITER,NOT SIGNS OF A CONFIDENT DOG.LOOK,I HAD A AGGRESIVE DOG AND LET IT FLY CAUSE I LIKED THE DOG,AND IT ACTUALLY BITE MY EX IN THE HEAD AND SIDE OF THE FACE,80 STITCHES,I LEARNED THE HARD WAY,IF SHE ALSO WANTS TO GO DOWN THAT PATH SO BE IT,BUT DONT TAKE THE BREED WITH YOU.ANY APBT THAT SHOWS SIGNS OF FEAR AGGRESSION SHOULD BE CULLED AS SOON AS POSSABLE,AND NOT BY SPAY OR NEAUTER MIND YOU...
SORRY FOR TYPING IN CAPITALS ALSO....


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

i am not offended by anything that anyone says its all just an opinion thats it not ones right no one wrong but i know my dog will not bite out of fear. he has been in postions that if he would bite out of fear he would have but he didnt he didnt even budge he staid by my side and didnt blink.... i dint mean for this thread to start this much conflict i was just updated yall and maybe hopin to get some advice and i have acomlished both so thank you.
i am a reasponsile pitbull owner, but i WOULD N-E-V-E-R PUT MY DOG DOWN-umless they were in serious pain and there was no way to help them!!!!(oldfort- you said that if someone went after ur dog u would bring them to court but if someone went after ur child u wouldnt hesitate puttin them 6 feet under) well my dogs are my children and i will not hesitate puttin someone that would harm my dog 6 feet under, but i do respect ur opinion as i do everyones and i thank you for that.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

blondie03044 said:


> i am a reasponsile pitbull owner, but i WOULD N-E-V-E-R PUT MY DOG DOWN-umless they were in serious pain and there was no way to help them!!!!(oldfort- you said that if someone went after ur dog u would bring them to court but if someone went after ur child u wouldnt hesitate puttin them 6 feet under) well my dogs are my children and i will not hesitate puttin someone that would harm my dog 6 feet under, but i do respect ur opinion as i do everyones and i thank you for that.


i wouldnt personaly die for any dog,but diffrent strokes with diffrent folks or what ever.i believe in treating dogs like dogs and people like people,keep things simple and the natural way they were intended...


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

cane76 said:


> RAISED HAIR ON THE BACK OF A DOG AND TEETH BARING ARE SIGNS OF A MAN BITING CUR,A FEAR BITER,NOT SIGNS OF A CONFIDENT DOG.LOOK,I HAD A AGGRESIVE DOG AND LET IT FLY CAUSE I LIKED THE DOG,AND IT ACTUALLY BITE MY EX IN THE HEAD AND SIDE OF THE FACE,80 STITCHES,I LEARNED THE HARD WAY,IF SHE ALSO WANTS TO GO DOWN THAT PATH SO BE IT,BUT DONT TAKE THE BREED WITH YOU.ANY APBT THAT SHOWS SIGNS OF FEAR AGGRESSION SHOULD BE CULLED AS SOON AS POSSABLE,AND NOT BY SPAY OR NEAUTER MIND YOU...
> SORRY FOR TYPING IN CAPITALS ALSO....


i am truely sorry for what happened with ur dog and ur ex but i have 100% control of my dogs and they would never do anything of the sort 
jmo but maybe if u had a better handle on ur dog and maybe could have read his/her body language bettter or sooner maybe ur ex and your dog still be ok, but please dont take this wrong its jmo
if i didnt have 100% and my dog was a "cur" then he would have attcked or atleast attemped to but he didnt


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Like everyone else has said. HA=Put down. However no one online can tell you for sure why your dog did this because none of us where there to see the situation. Ten million little thing could make a huge difference in why your dog acted that way. Stack almost took a guys arm off one day and my first thought was that he was gonna be gone. Then I realized that the guy had put his hand in my babies crib ( this was when she had just come home.) and Stack had never seen him before. He was just protecting his baby. Stack didn't bite the guy because I caught him first, but It didn't a cur to me at first why stack acted that way because to me there was no problem with the guy reaching in the babies crib.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

cane76 said:


> i wouldnt personaly die for any dog,but diffrent strokes with diffrent folks or what ever.i believe in treating dogs like dogs and people like people,keep things simple and the natural way they were intended...


i agree but sometimes you have to cross the "line" every once and a while to ensure 100% control.... the more u give the more u get back....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

blondie03044 said:


> i am truely sorry for what happened with ur dog and ur ex but i have 100% control of my dogs and they would never do anything of the sort
> jmo but maybe if u had a better handle on ur dog and maybe could have read his/her body language bettter or sooner maybe ur ex and your dog still be ok, but please dont take this wrong its jmo
> if i didnt have 100% and my dog was a "cur" then he would have attcked or atleast attemped to but he didnt


LMAO obviously you have no idea who you are talking to. I think He knows much more about handling dogs then you. I don't think you need to lecture him on his handling skills. You think you have control over your dog? You will think differently if it mauls someone. Oh wait no you will not you will just move so it can bite someone in a different town.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

american_pit13 said:


> Like everyone else has said. HA=Put down. However no one online can tell you for sure why your dog did this because none of us where there to see the situation. Ten million little thing could make a huge difference in why your dog acted that way. Stack almost took a guys arm off one day and my first thought was that he was gonna be gone. Then I realized that the guy had put his hand in my babies crib ( this was when she had just come home.) and Stack had never seen him before. He was just protecting his baby. Stack didn't bite the guy because I caught him first, but It didn't a cur to me at first why stack acted that way because to me there was no problem with the guy reaching in the babies crib.


when it happened the only think that was goin through my head was why is he doin this, this is not like him and its a serious problem, but then i looked at the bigger picture and it made sense...i believe he was protecting me... and i no one on here can tell my the exact reason why he did this but respect yalls opinion and i know they could aid me in a positive why in the future in makin a decision about my dogs. but i am a very stobborn person and i dont do anything unless i want to. 5million could try talk me into do something till they were blue in the face and i would think about what they had to say but in the end if I didnt want to im not goin to do it, and when people say put him down lmfao umm no im sorry but there is no reason for even waistin time to think of somethin like that, but i do know where there comin from i just happen to have a different opinion and one i feel very strongly about so there is noway i would be changin my mind on that ever


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

american_pit13 said:


> LMAO obviously you have no idea who you are talking to. I think He knows much more about handling dogs then you. I don't think you need to lecture him on his handling skills. You think you have control over your dog? You will think differently if it mauls someone. Oh wait no you will not you will just move so it can bite someone in a different town.


ive made alot of mistakes with dogs,but i never repeat the mistake twice,ive learned evey thing the hard way but dont advocate it for others.As for the threat display,its not correct for a apbt/am staff,confidance is,threat displays are used to avoid confrintation,next step if the dude gets to close a bite made out of fear,possably a nip,maybe more.if you think the dog is harmless fine,hopefully its fixed....


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

blondie03044 said:


> ... and i no one on here can tell my the exact reason why he did this


he was intimidated and scared of confrintation,thats why animals use threat displays,thats not opinion,its a fact.if they can make them self seem larger and aggresive maybe the threat will back away,thats the logic behind it.anyways,its your life,im through with this..
good luck.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

american_pit13 said:


> LMAO obviously you have no idea who you are talking to. I think He knows much more about handling dogs then you. I don't think you need to lecture him on his handling skills. You think you have control over your dog? You will think differently if it mauls someone. Oh wait no you will not you will just move so it can bite someone in a different town.


maybe i came across wrong on that i am sorry that u took it the wrong way. but i dont care who i am talkin to we are all the same we are all people some of us just have more expirence which produces more knowlegde in the end. if my dogs bite someone i would take care of the situation. i would move the dog to a safer place that i wouldnt have to worry about that happening again. and i know he knows more than i do hense me RESPECTING what he says i would say almost EVERYONE includin YOU know more than i do thats why im on here listening and learning for what yall have to say. but like i said if he seriouly intended in doin harm he could have takin me down but wiat....he didnt mmm thats wierd..
it is easier to come across wrong online....something for all of you to think about...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Maybe he didn't take you down because like others said he was afraid of them and acting out of fear and not just full blown aggression..? Not saying thats why...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

cane76 said:


> i wouldnt personaly die for any dog,but diffrent strokes with diffrent folks or what ever.i believe in treating dogs like dogs and people like people,keep things simple and the natural way they were intended...


I beleive in treating dogs like dogs too but I can probably count on one hand all of the people I have known who are worthy of more respect than the average mongrel. I personally would not die for anyone but my kids, dog or human. But if you, me, and my dog were stranded on an island - we would eat you first. LOL (Thought I'd lighten up the tension a little)

Seriously, though. Anyone who has any dog of any breed needs to be the most responsible owner that they can be. I'm so sick of hearing about maulings and killings and crap that can be avoided. Punish the deed, not the breed" Right? I think that's the philosophy that is being explained here.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

I value the breed as a whole; this includes caring about it's future (Of which there may not be if the current trends continue). Aggressive and unsound dogs are a liability, both to people around them and the breed in it's entirety. Everyone can say that they have a good handle on their dogs, and that they "will never be one of THOSE people" (Who's dog attacks someone), but very few realize the responsibilities that come with owning a truly aggressive dog.

However, this has little to do with the OP's dog anymore. Like I said, it is easy to make judgments and assessments about a dog's temperament over the computer. But the only way to be certain is to obtain the help of a qualified behaviorist and go from there. Blondie, have you contacted Courteous Canine?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

GSDBulldog said:


> I believe Cane called her dog a "cur" as he believes that the dog was displaying fear aggression and is lacking the soundness and confidence associated with a proper pit bull temperament. The term "cur" has other meanings outside of the dog pit, the most common one being:
> 
> "A dog considered to be inferior or undesirable; a mongrel."
> " a mongrel dog, esp. a worthless or unfriendly one."
> ...


The guy who introduced me to the APBT told me that a cur-dog was anything other than a true APBT.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

i agree but i am not to sure what a "cur" is but i think it mean a man biter correct....my dog is no cur and i stand by that to the end. i am sorry this thread turned out in a negitive way i had no intentions of that, but maybe we should just end this. we all ahve different opinions some of you would put ur dog down but i see ways around it. and i do believe i am a responsible apbt owner, i know how i am w/ my dogs and i know i have 100% control over them. some of you can sit here all night and tell me that i dont know this and i dont know that but i do know what kind of person i am and that i am strong and i do not give up on anything espeacially(sp) a life bein human or not. puttin any dog down is givin up on the dog (jmo). i know what i can handle and what i cant handle, and i know i CAN handle my dogs:thumbsup:


----------



## Nation (Sep 27, 2006)

blondie03044 said:


> i agree but i am not to sure what a "cur" is but i think it mean a man biter correct....my dog is no cur and i stand by that to the end. i am sorry this thread turned out in a negitive way i had no intentions of that, but maybe we should just end this. we all ahve different opinions some of you would put ur dog down but i see ways around it. and i do believe i am a responsible apbt owner, i know how i am w/ my dogs and i know i have 100% control over them. some of you can sit here all night and tell me that i dont know this and i dont know that but i do know what kind of person i am and that i am strong and i do not give up on anything espeacially(sp) a life bein human or not. puttin any dog down is givin up on the dog (jmo). i know what i can handle and what i cant handle, and i know i CAN handle my dogs:thumbsup:


Hopefully everything goes well with your pet but noone has 100% control over anything...........

I really hope you take GSD's advice and talk to a behavioralist not doing so after a dog shows what could be possible signs of HA or maybe biting out of fear is irresponsible.

Maybe you should look past your feelings and think about the feelings of the person who a HA dog might injure.

Again I hope all goes well.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I really hope you contact the Behaviorial Specialist, too. There could be a number of reasons why your dog reacted that way that day. It could have been a body movement, the way he was standing, a hat, a smell, a nervous tension. It may be a one time thing and never happen again. If this were to become a highly human agressive animal, I pray for you, your family, and anyone who lives in your area.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

thank you but there will be no need for prayin he is fine i had some people come over yesterday and he was fine like always. and i know what ur say no one has 100% control but i do believe i have the upper hand. and maybe i will take him to a behavor person when i have the money but snoop is more my bfs dog than mine since he was the one the raised him from a pup, so i would have to talk to him about that and i can tell yall now he wont go for it, but maybe if something like this happens again i will bring him myself but untill then hes fine.

what are you talkin about mommy im not mean....









i know sometimes i should put my feelings a side but its so hard when your looking into thoes eyes


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ima just say it like this i dont think her dog is aggressive at all, but please dont make her think yall are saying her dog is human aggressive. As i do aggress with most of yall about putting a dog down for human aggression i agree totally with that but thats not her situation she is asking for advice to help her dog if anything is wrong and that doesnt mean assuming something is wrong like ''HA''. but like i said i aggress 100% with putting a dog down for human aggression if i was walking down the street and some kid ran up to me and i said it was ok to pet my dog and my dog attacks him and makes him bleed lmao i dont care what kind of dog it is im going to kill it right there with my hands than ill wait for the police and tell them wasuup and they will see the dog dead and the kid will goto the hospitol and i would bary my dog and that will be the end of it but of course i would be sad. Note i would rather kill my dog myself then the human society.

Bloondie in your situation I would NEVER EVER put my dog down and i cant believe the people that was trying to get you to put your dog down **** them they dont know what they talking bout... your dog didnt even bite anyone but he did show protective state such as sitting beisde you growling thats protective state... now if the dog was truely APBT HUMAN AGGRESSION then the dog wouldnt of sit down beside you it would be all over them grownlin and biting

ANd im not gonna assume your dog is fearful as i dont know your dog but even if he was fearful and like you said he never acted like that befor so thats why im saying its protective state maybe he saw something in those guys that wasnt safe... havnt you been around people alot with your dog? if you answer yes than that means your dog is just fine

Another question bloondie is the dog above snoop? or Karma?


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

good luck working on this problem, when we got tuck he was terrified of kids and i was so worried of it tunring to ha but with the great advice i got here i now have no problem letting him play with kids and he really enjoys playing with kids too now. I know if you are persistent you will not have to put your dog down.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

cane76 said:


> he was intimidated and scared of confrintation,thats why animals use threat displays,thats not opinion,its a fact.if they can make them self seem larger and aggresive maybe the threat will back away,thats the logic behind it.anyways,its your life,im through with this..
> good luck.


I was not disagreeing when I said no one online can tell you why he did this. It is obvious he was scared. However since no one was there we can't say what scared the dog. The dog may have had very good cause to be scared.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

blondie03044 said:


> ...his hair was stand up and he was even showin his teeth!!!...


I'm not a behaviorist but I've been reading a lot of behavorist type books and these are definite warning signs the dog was displaying that indicate he could attack. Notice I said "could".

Now, was he only like this to the one friend? Just this one person?


----------



## Nation (Sep 27, 2006)

ILuvPits87 said:


> Ima just say it like this i dont think her dog is aggressive at all, but please dont make her think yall are saying her dog is human aggressive. As i do aggress with most of yall about putting a dog down for human aggression i agree totally with that but thats not her situation she is asking for advice to help her dog if anything is wrong and that doesnt mean assuming something is wrong like ''HA''. but like i said i aggress 100% with putting a dog down for human aggression if i was walking down the street and some kid ran up to me and i said it was ok to pet my dog and my dog attacks him and makes him bleed lmao i dont care what kind of dog it is im going to kill it right there with my hands than ill wait for the police and tell them wasuup and they will see the dog dead and the kid will goto the hospitol and i would bary my dog and that will be the end of it but of course i would be sad. Note i would rather kill my dog myself then the human society.
> 
> Bloondie in your situation I would NEVER EVER put my dog down and i cant believe the people that was trying to get you to put your dog down **** them they dont know what they talking bout... your dog didnt even bite anyone but he did show protective state such as sitting beisde you growling thats protective state... now if the dog was truely APBT HUMAN AGGRESSION then the dog wouldnt of sit down beside you it would be all over them grownlin and biting
> 
> ...


First of all there is 4 types of dog aggression.....................

Dominance aggression-which is pretty much self explanatory when a dog thinks its social status is in danger.

Fear Motivated Aggression- When your dog feels threatened

Protective aggression- defense of what the dog deems valuable.

Re-Directed aggression- when the dog snaps at another target because his target is unobtainable.

In the breed we all choose to own and the given situation non of these types of aggression are acceptable or should be tolerated or considered just a fluke......You make it sound in your post ILuvPits like her dog willing to bite or attack another person for merely walking towards her is acceptable when it is not. Especially with this breed that is suppose to show enough confidence in itself to be calm in most situations.

It should be taken seriously and a behavioralist should be contacted or e-mailed. if you cant afford it which I am not trying to sound harsh but if you really do consider your pet part of the family, and like one of your children, money shouldnt be an issue. Its a responsibility you choose when you brought them in your home. You wouldnt deny one of your children medical care cus you couldnt afford it would you?

ILuvPits you also say just because its a one time incident not to worry about it thats fine until the second time it happens and someone gets bit. Sorry but your advice was all around horrible.

At no time IMO if you are the one in total control of your dog should he or she feel the need to have to protect you it should be the other way around. For all purpose sake I would prefer if I was mugged that my pet just sat and watched because I know if he did get involved, and attacked it wouldnt be about me being attacked. It would be another story of a pitbull attacking a person.

About the whole dog growling and biting scenario you go over out of the Millions of dogs out there.......... there is a small percentage of attacks that actually happen that way, usually a bite is as far as it goes. Too much Kujo IMO. A fearful dog does not just go on a rampage and start attacking they will snarl cackle hair will stand up all the signs she described. Its just my opinion but a dog being protective usually has a more confident way of letting someone know to backup.

As for saying **** the people giving advice of putting the dog down if it is deemed aggressive. Were not heartless ****'s as you like to think we just put the whole breed and safety of people in front of our own personal feelings.

I do hope that you are right in your post though and we are just paranoid and all goes well with her pet.


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

I still say it was protection of some kind and beside nation we dont exatcly know what happend in that house that day, maybe the dog did try to war her owner by backin up or something and dont get me wrong im not saying your heartless or anything but what if she listened to yall and killed an innocet dog? but im just sayin that would be horrible but at least she knows her dog enough to know that she doesnt need to bring him/her down

maybe with more detail someone can come with a more detail answer

one time me and this police officer was trying to catch this dog and the dog was running away from us but the dog was skinny and didnt have a home, this was way back a few years ago but me and the police officer got this dog and it bite me on my hand then it ran off... the officer said that it would be against the law for me not to goto the hospitol because i was in dangered of having rabies and the officer said they had a team comming to look for the dog and he said in the mean time i needed the shots but if he found the dog intime he would call the doctor and call of the rabie shots... man i was happy i didnt need that shot, they tested the dog and it showed up negative than thay killed the dog if the test had came up positive tha i would have to go back to the hospitol than get shots. that dog teeth went to my bone


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

ILuvPits87 said:


> Ima just say it like this i dont think her dog is aggressive at all, but please dont make her think yall are saying her dog is human aggressive. As i do aggress with most of yall about putting a dog down for human aggression i agree totally with that but thats not her situation she is asking for advice to help her dog if anything is wrong and that doesnt mean assuming something is wrong like ''HA''. but like i said i aggress 100% with putting a dog down for human aggression if i was walking down the street and some kid ran up to me and i said it was ok to pet my dog and my dog attacks him and makes him bleed lmao i dont care what kind of dog it is im going to kill it right there with my hands than ill wait for the police and tell them wasuup and they will see the dog dead and the kid will goto the hospitol and i would bary my dog and that will be the end of it but of course i would be sad. Note i would rather kill my dog myself then the human society.
> 
> Bloondie in your situation I would NEVER EVER put my dog down and i cant believe the people that was trying to get you to put your dog down **** them they dont know what they talking bout... your dog didnt even bite anyone but he did show protective state such as sitting beisde you growling thats protective state... now if the dog was truely APBT HUMAN AGGRESSION then the dog wouldnt of sit down beside you it would be all over them grownlin and biting
> 
> ...


thats snoop and thats the one that we are all talkin about... and yes he has been around tons of people includin ones we dont even know we brin him to the dog beaches and he never even look twice at the other dogs or people, but he does try to eat the waves lol


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

Judy said:


> I'm not a behaviorist but I've been reading a lot of behavorist type books and these are definite warning signs the dog was displaying that indicate he could attack. Notice I said "could".
> 
> Now, was he only like this to the one friend? Just this one person?


yes before i went there i brought him over to my other friends house across the stree and he was fine but later on when i walked up to my other friends house(the one he showed aggression to) thats when he was acting like that... thats why i couldnt figure it out why he acted like that hense my thread....


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

iluvpits87 said w/ more details someone could give a more detailed answer... ok well maybe this will help this is what happened that day.
two of my friends had called me and asked me to come by and i said yeah ill bring snoop so yall can see him....
later that day i went down to my moms house when it was still light out i went over to friend #1's house, both of these people live ont he same street as my mom so i just walked. i walked up to friend number 1's house rang the door bell he came out and saw snoop everything was fine.
i left a few minutes later, as i was walkin down to friend #2's house i realized there was no cars int he drive way so i stopped at my moms house for a hr or so untill friend#2 got home.
at this time it had got dark i called friend2 and he was home so i started to walk over, i walked up rang the door bell then friend 2 opened the door as soon as he started openin the door snoop started.... i calmed snoop down by tell him to sit and he did and he also stoped showin aggression, F2(friend2) was leaning agianst the house and i was standin about 5-10feet away because of snoop behavor. F2 moved (shifted his wait didnt even take a step) then snoop stood up and started again. snoop NEVER pulled me, never walked towards F2, he just stood right next to me the whole time never not once did he try to "get" my friend after a few mins of being there snoop even layed down. but as soon as my friend would walk towards me snoop would pick his head up look at him, if my friend kept comin towards me snoop would stand up and start again..... but i do want to stress he NEVER NOT ONCE PULLED OR EVEN MOVED.... he sat, layed down, or stood right next to me the entire time. if snoop really want to "get" my friend he would have had no problem takin me down.thats why i do no think he is a "cur" or HA dog....
and on another note sunday we had some people over some of them me or my bf didnt even know (they were friends of the friends) they came into the house i stood not even a foot away from him with his collar in my hand just in case but he did nothin just the same old same old lick lick and more lick...


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ahhhhh there we go details and yes i knew it wasnt HA the dog probably didnt like him and was just trying to say stay away from me by growling ''note:dogs cant talk so they use body language and that doesnt mean the dog was gonna attack him he probably just wanted your friend to keep his distance''

If that dog was HA the dog would of had no problem attacking him if he wanted. but as far as being fearful still no signs of him being fearful because the dog didnt try to run away or have tail between his legs right?

how often does your dog spend time with you with your friends?


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

ILuvPits87 said:


> Ahhhhh there we go details and yes i knew it wasnt HA the dog probably didnt like him and was just trying to say stay away from me by growling ''note:dogs cant talk so they use body language and that doesnt mean the dog was gonna attack him he probably just wanted your friend to keep his distance''
> 
> If that dog was HA the dog would of had no problem attacking him if he wanted. but as far as being fearful still no signs of him being fearful because the dog didnt try to run away or have tail between his legs right?
> 
> how often does your dog spend time with you with your friends?


no he didnt try to run away and he didnt have his tail between he legs his tail was up and he didnt move... well he sees myfriends a lot but this one had just got out...so no one had seen him in a while so snoop has never seen him and i havent seen him sice i was like 6yrs...


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

While it is very important to beware of any signs of potential canine aggresive behavior toward humans, there are sometimes instances where a dog will simply not "trust" a person upon meeting them, and will display a sign or signs to translate this. Sometimes, the dog can sense your feeling toward a person. By any chance do you not like this person, or are fearful of them? 

I had a dog in the past who growled at one person, one person only in his lifetime, that one time, and that was it. (I didn't like this person) Never displayed anything else. 

Was this the case here, was it simply a one time incident, or a harbinger of things to come later? We do not truly know, and cannot truly advise, as we have not met this dog. I do think it is good advise to contact a professional for a quick bit of advice, if only to put your mind at rest. I believe GSD Bulldog has offered some good resources. I can also ask around some of the groups and provide you with information if you'd like. Please PM GSD or me for further assistance.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I think that sometimes it is wise to trust your dog's "instincts."


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

blondie03044 said:


> thank you but there will be no need for prayin he is fine i had some people come over yesterday and he was fine like always. and i know what ur say no one has 100% control but i do believe i have the upper hand. and maybe i will take him to a behavor person when i have the money but snoop is more my bfs dog than mine since he was the one the raised him from a pup, so i would have to talk to him about that and i can tell yall now he wont go for it, but maybe if something like this happens again i will bring him myself but untill then hes fine.
> 
> what are you talkin about mommy im not mean....
> 
> ...


that dog is very beautiful,is he neutered....


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

no and thank you


----------

